# Goa - Last Minute Advice (garyc etc)



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Right,

Just wondered if any last minute advice on things to see, places to go, things to buy etc......

specifically

a) are there places to buy paperbacks etc cos I read a lot and don't want to take hundreds with me

b) are there plenty of places to buy cheap tshirts, trainers etc. planning on taking minimal wardrobe if this is the case

c) any other gems of information

Its about 48 hours until I sign off the TT Forum and get on the train to Gatwick


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Only tip i've got for you buddy is don't spend too much on my present  ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll spend about as much as you did on my presents from Austria and/or USA, you tight cnut.... 

Unless they are sitting up in Wigan waiting for a return trip?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I went to South Goa about 5yrs ago, there were some western shops open when i went Lacoste and Nike were the only ones and very cheap at that time, but i'm sure there will be more now,not sure about books though :-/


----------



## Lil_Sniffer (Sep 5, 2002)

Been a couple of times to North Goa, last time in 2001...

1. books... cant really remember, but I read a lot too on holiday but found I didnt really read that much in Goa as there was too much going on. The hotel I was in had a book exchange thing in the reception...

2. You can pick up t-shirts etc really cheaply if you dont mind buying fakes... there are tons of cheap lacoste and nike fakes around, for a couple of quid each if you barter well enough. There are benneton, nike and Lacoste shops that sell the genuine stuff, and again its cheap. Lacoste t-shirts for Â£20 ?!?!

Worth going to Anjuna market, the big hippie market.. but prepare to be hassled, Dughsaga (?) waterfalls is quite good too, although its a long trek to get there, feeding wild monkeys etc... theres a place where you go for an overnight stay in cowshit huts, ride elephants, visit locals etc which was good too... 
We found the best thing was hiring a moped (for about Â£2 a day), that was great, go anywhere and once you get used to the traffic its easy... there are loads of great places up north that you will only see by car or bike... we were just told 3 things when we hired the bike :
1. If asked, You didnt hire it, it was borrowed...
2. Dont stop for the police... they'll want bribing...
3. If you hit someone or something, dont stop, as it then becomes your responsibility...
If you dont mind that, then its excellent.

Great place, going again in November hopefully...

)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Tim:

You know they're sat here waiting for you  ;D

The rules for hiring a moped sound like fun. I can just see you tear-arsing across Goa in the middle of a police chase on a moped. Please can you video this event if it takes place.  ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just standing next to your bike scared the living shit out of me, so if you think i'm getting on a moped in a mad country like that, you can dream on......

ok, ok will find you a naff pressie and we'll do a large night out (with or without those Newport scrotes who can't seem to organise a piss up in a brewery right now)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

u can hire a driver and car for the whole day for about Â£20


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Right,
> 
> Just wondered if any last minute advice on things to see, places to go, things to buy etc......
> 
> ...


You've probably gone fella but:

a) not too many book shops, some second hand stalls ( anjuna market etc) but a carrier bag full at the airport, then ditch or swap.

b) take very few clothes - you can but a hippy outfit for Â£3. Just take travelling clothes and yer swimmies plus one pair trainers/sandals. I wnet with just hand baggage last time. Easy.

c) gen advice. relax - it's a totally unthreatening place. Baga is horrible been there 3 times - moved out twice. Take a look at the interior on a scooter- the villages are so nice to see. take biros for the kids. tip generously - they are worth it. I don't eat meat but seafood is excellant. make sure you pick your fish. goan curries are good. avoid salad. rice and dahl is great meal. Check out arambol for hippy central. Pernem and Mandrem in North and Palolem in south are favorites. Check out the market at Mapsua. Get a pukka barber shave evry day for 25rps. Talk to the locals.

Cover arms and legs in the evenings. always wear loads of mozzy repellant on feet ankles arms legs neck face ears.

Remember you are hideously rich compared to them.

Pretend you like Beckham.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> u can hire a driver and car for the whole day for about Â£20


you were done! Try 800rps (Â£10) but it's still good value at Â£20.


----------

